# C4 Pics! Post yours!



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Got pics?

Bought this today:









Post pics if you got em of your C4!


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

pics with the new wheels will come


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

looks good man. what did you drop it with?


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

2-1/4 coillies chopped off the back, front is some random VAG springs that gave a perfect drop and comfortable spring rate :thumbup:
Got any pics of yours?


----------



## pcelias (Aug 25, 2003)

*1990 Audi 100 with 312,650 miles...*

Currently about 312,650 miles (over 503,000 km!) on my 1990 Audi 100.

It's a daily driver. Car originated in Michigan, now in Texas, all within the family...

Basically stock. Lowered suspension, nicer wheels, grill trim, European spec headlamps and window tint are about the only modifications. More info at http://audiphilately.webs.com/myaudi.htm


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

yoooo kassidy that car is looking baller, good work:thumbup:


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

feerocknok said:


> Got any pics of yours?


Just sold my 5sp swapped Avant


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Adding this one from another thread:


GruntDoc said:


> My 96 A6...


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

feerocknok said:


> 2-1/4 coillies chopped off the back, front is some random VAG springs that gave a perfect drop and comfortable spring rate :thumbup:
> Got any pics of yours?


 I have to buy shocks and springs for my dailied C4. Can you provide more info on the front sprints and type of struts/shocks you are using? I know you said 'random VAG sprints' but from what platform/car? Are you running KYBs, Bilstiens? Stock, sport?


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

They're springs from an '01 Mk4 Golf 1.8t with 1-3/4 coils chopped off. These springs normally have a taper on one side, but with the tapered side cut off, they match diameters on top and bottom of the stock C4 springs. The struts are factory and a great match for this new spring rate. Springs from a VR6 model with the taper removed would a better performance choice for sure, but I like my cloud ride. 
Also, the bump stops have been cut down to 1/3 their original height. With the springs removed and the shorter bump stops in place, the car is under a 1/4" off the ground, so I feel this is a good amount of bump stop for a slammed car.


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks for the detailed information. I'll start looking for a pair of springs today. :thumbup:


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Your welcome! Any pics around of your C4?


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

Just the pics I have on eBay via the classified section. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...70763629227&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT

I'm talking to a few people now on Vortex about the front springs. You know where I can get front struts and rear shocks cheap? I'll have to check my car to see if i can use inserts on the front.


----------



## forum33 (Jun 15, 2011)

*here is mine*

before









after


----------



## C4class (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey are your shocks still doing their job? Cause i justgot the front springs and i was wodering if its going to mess them up.


----------



## forum33 (Jun 15, 2011)

*heres mine*

im pretty new to fortituded but have many euro cars my first car was a 86vw rocco then I got an audi 4000 quatro then had a 84 audi coupe gt now I just got a 95audi a6


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

Although I only had my car for 4-5 months, I think the C4 is one of the easiest Audis to work on. There is plenty of room and parts are reasonably price. I want a C4 Wagon Quattro for the winter.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Your shocks will be fine. It takes quite an increase in spring rate to kill em off.


----------



## C4class (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh ok, i just got a pair of vr6 springs and ill install them soon.


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

I picked up some 1.8t springs. I have to check and see if I can use front insets for the struts. Tey are a little cheaper. 

What are you guys doing for fog lights or are the fogs built in the headlamps good enough?


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Headlight fogs suck.


----------



## C4.Style (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey everybody! Thought I would also share my car with you. 

1993 Audi 100. Carefully got 152K miles on it. Just got a TB done. I bought it back in 2008 with 130K. So I think 22K in 3 years is not so bad. I'm the 7th owner looking at the history but the interior was in super great condition which was the other fact why I grabbed it pretty quick. This biatch sucked a pretty good amount of money out of me over these 3 years but over all was a good girl. To be honest I don't regret replacing all the parts that had to be replaced in order for her to run nicely now. I look at it as a test to see if I would give it up on her and send to a junk yard. Later this year maybe trying to purchase the C4 S4 2.2T. And no, I'm not getting rid on my 100. She will still be owned by me but will be used for other trips. Since my purchase I had a plan not to be putting too many miles on her. So far it works out but its time for me to switch to turbo's as well as my new dairy driver. 

One last thing I want to add about this car which was already mentioned in this thread and its how easy it is to work on these cars, GOD DAM its an easy engine to work with. Screw working on newer Audi's!:thumbdown: 

pics of my C4. 






















































In case there are some hard C4 fans like me, please, feel free to join the community I started not to long ago. Trying to gather up everybody. Well appreciated:thumbup: 

c4club.net 

On Facebook


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

nice pics hopefully I'll get mind up soon damn i thought i the c4 intress died glad to see it back fellas my ride is a 95 A6 sport with every option except the automatic transmission or course ....


----------



## rafspeed (Nov 18, 2003)

here's mine;
a 1993 s4 100 Avant with a 6 speed and a ... v8 only 90000 miles on it!
yeah 4.2 power.
Just dropped it with h&r coils and bilstein shocks, brakes are new all around, A8 polished monoblocks.
I was running MRR HR2 19" but I was tired of breaking wheels...
Paint is really rough, so it's the next step this winter
Imported from Italy 2 years ago








Winter mode:


----------



## C4.Style (Oct 8, 2011)

^Imported? aawwww you lucky son of a..... Are you on QuattroWorld by any chance?


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

my A6 and scIROCco ****ty cell pic of a6 but will get better ones soon :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mister6er (Jan 21, 2010)

feerocknok said:


> pics with the new wheels will come


DAmn! That car is low! You must scraped off road markers with that thing.:laugh:


----------



## Mister6er (Jan 21, 2010)

06164626.jpg[/IMG said:


> my A6 and scIROCco ****ty cell pic of a6 but will get better ones soon :thumbup::thumbup:


That Scirocco looks nice!


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Mister6er said:


> That Scirocco looks nice!


 thankyou :beer::beer:


----------



## windshieldreplacement (Dec 8, 2011)

feerocknok said:


>


Really Nice one buddy! What about selling this one and can you elaborate the features more like mileage, engine etc?


----------



## C4.Style (Oct 8, 2011)

red16vdub said:


>


Oh, I'm loving it with those newer wheels. Who's the ride on those 19's?? The only reason I don't want to go any higher then 17 is that the ride will be very hard, will feel every bump on the road+control arm bushing goes out fastttttt...


So what's new guys with our cars??


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

C4.Style said:


> Oh, I'm loving it with those newer wheels. Who's the ride on those 19's?? The only reason I don't want to go any higher then 17 is that the ride will be very hard, will feel every bump on the road+control arm bushing goes out fastttttt...
> 
> 
> So what's new guys with our cars??


I've been running 18's and 19's for years without any issues with suspension bushings or anything else, if you set it up and use quality components with the proper alignment your C4 will be a pleasure to drive for years to come....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

It's a shame there is so little traffic here. I would love a C4 avant to screw around with. that or another b5 but that is so unoriginal. mmm mmm Slammed avants!:thumbup:

I will find a way to contribute!


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

silvermannn said:


> It's a shame there is so little traffic here. I would love a C4 avant to screw around with. that or another b5 but that is so unoriginal. mmm mmm Slammed avants!:thumbup:
> 
> I will find a way to contribute!


 C4 is an awesome car but to have any kind of fun it's gotta be manual shift good luck :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Whereas the love people huh 

Bajan 4G


----------



## epraia12 (Jun 6, 2010)

What kind of suspention do you guys have? I'm looking to lower my c4.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

epraia12 said:


> What kind of suspention do you guys have? I'm looking to lower my c4.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Bilstein / sport springs for a 2" drop :thumbup:

Bajan 4G


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ill-a-C4-avant-in-1.5-years&referrerid=352159


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice :thumbup::thumbup:

Bajan 4G


----------



## sergov (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice :thumbup::thumbup:

bajan 4g


----------



## runq (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's my A6 C4


























it's still high but gonna get lower  hopefully

Anybody know's can i get fit 17x10'' rims there? 

Sorry for my ****ty english.. i'm from finland


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

runq said:


> Here's my A6 C4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


17"×10" no I think 17"×9" is it especially if you wanna keep the tires under the fenders. But nice ride and it's been sometime sense seeing one of those hood mask :thumbup:

bajan 4g


----------



## Ssanchez789 (Jul 19, 2011)

1996 A6 Avant quattro 2.8L 12valve. 4-speed automatic (one day hope to have it converted to manual) Lowered, painted and tinted headlights, HIDs, Magneflow exhaust, gutted cats, mufflers removed, tinted tail lights, wood flooring in trunk and hatch, chrome plastic, emblems, and toof racks all black. 2nd C4. First car was a 1992 100S FWD sedan 4-speed automatic w/ sport mode. 2.8L 12valve as well


----------



## Ssanchez789 (Jul 19, 2011)

What lowering springs/coilovers is everyone using? I forget where I got mine but they lowered the front to about an inch of clearance but the rear barely moved a half inch. Anyone know a good source for the euro tail lights/license plate tub for the avant?


----------



## Ssanchez789 (Jul 19, 2011)

red16vdub said:


> Bilstein / sport springs for a 2" drop :thumbup:
> 
> Bajan 4G


This somewhat answers my question. I'm a noob I apologize. Are these generic springs or specifically made for our cars? I have a '96 Avant quattro so hoping these fit mine too. I just need my rear lower because the springs i have only lowered the front (down to about an inch of wheel clearance😁) but the rear only about 1/4-1/2 inch unfortunately


----------



## Stripz (Aug 26, 2012)

*My audi 100 Avant -93 2.0*





































































The video is from last year and this year its lowered with 5cm more


----------



## Ssanchez789 (Jul 19, 2011)

Stripz said:


> The video is from last year and this year its lowered with 5cm more


What suspension set-up are you using?


----------



## Stripz (Aug 26, 2012)

Ssanchez789 said:


> What suspension set-up are you using?


G&M Sportsetup 55mm around the car and in front they are chopped  and distances under camberplates


----------



## Stripz (Aug 26, 2012)

New hood


----------



## Stripz (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Ssanchez789 (Jul 19, 2011)

Stripz said:


> G&M Sportsetup 55mm around the car and in front they are chopped  and distances under camberplates


Thanks man. I have a '96 A6 avant quattro so I'm guessing your setup would work on mine as well


----------



## Stripz (Aug 26, 2012)

*More pics*


----------



## Stripz (Aug 26, 2012)

*low and slow *



























































and some on the interior


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Winter Mode 
bajan 4g


----------



## macions (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe someone have more pics of C4 Avant ??


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I will be in this thred soon. Avant content wise.


----------



## Stripz (Aug 26, 2012)

*New pics*


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice pics :thumbup:
What size wheels / rims + tire size and are you running spacers ? 

bajan 4g


----------



## Stripz (Aug 26, 2012)

red16vdub said:


> Nice pics :thumbup:
> What size wheels / rims + tire size and are you running spacers ?
> 
> bajan 4g


16j8" et 24 tyers bak 195/55 and in front 195/50 no spacers.

now i have 17j7,5" et 43 225/45


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I like and it nice to see another C4 on here :thumbup::thumbup:

bajan 4g


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

My son driving the car out of the neighborhood. He has a Nissan now, since I Like this so much!


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice looking ride :thumbup::thumbup:
Funny thing I thought about selling mine last year but your pic make me change my mind...

bajan 4g


----------



## Skraka (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

Here is my daily driven 1997 Audi 2.5TDI with MAE crown jewels. Wheels are 9x18 in front and 10.33x18 in rear.


----------



## BrentVWAudi (Jul 12, 2008)

rafspeed said:


> here's mine;
> a 1993 s4 100 Avant with a 6 speed and a ... v8 only 90000 miles on it!
> yeah 4.2 power.
> Just dropped it with h&r coils and bilstein shocks, brakes are new all around, A8 polished monoblocks.
> ...


Awesome Picture!


----------



## Eberger (Jun 7, 2012)

My '95. Allroad wheels, typical lousy original paint and 204k on the clock. What a tank...







BTW, I am missing 3 of the center caps, if anyone has some, send me a PM...







...these ones...


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm debating weather to sell my A6q sport. I've only driven it maybe twice in the past year . My TDI wagon gets all the love at the moment, even my scirocco gets no attention. 

bajan 4g


----------



## tfger1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey Guys! 

This is my first car! Audi A6 95' 2.5 TDI


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome nice ride do you have any interior or engine bay pics ?

bajan


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

Guys what suspensions are you running.. Alot of nice lowered c4 in here.. Info would help. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

DubbinxHAMx said:


> Guys what suspensions are you running.. Alot of nice lowered c4 in here.. Info would help.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


H&R cup with bilsteins sports usually would do it.


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

red16vdub said:


> H&R cup with bilsteins sports usually would do it.


Thanks for the heads up dude.. I my wife drives a 95 a6 quattro Avant .. I'm really looking to lower it some come tax time and a small maintance list to go through as well.. I was looking up kits and Tunershop.com, they sell struts and Springs for her for around under 500 and it's a 40 mm drop.. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fromert1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

Detailed the wife's wagon.. love this thing, also put 4 new snow tires on and did the oil change..









Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwmaniacx (Jun 19, 2010)

Saved her from the scrap pile for $ 100 bucks. Sitting with my buddies D2.


----------



## Jeramiah (Sep 10, 2003)

my 1998 A6 avant. Seems like europa blue was quite popular for these wagons.


----------



## islandofleon (Apr 19, 2015)

Thought u can't go staggered on a Quattro .....?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

